# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Truyện ngắn: 'Ngủ đi cô bé'

## okbebu

*Mỗi khi em thức quá khuya, anh lại nhắc em như thế. Em bông đùa với anh, khổ lắm nói mãi...*  

 1.  Mỗi khi em thức quá khuya, anh lại nhắc em như thế. Em bông đùa với anh, khổ lắm nói mãi, em biết là da chỉ hấp thụ được dưỡng chất từ 11h đêm đến 1h sáng thôi, nhưng em lại còn nhiều việc quá anh ạ. Anh chỉ còn biết cười trừ, em bướng quá đấy, nghe lời anh nói, ngủ đi rồi mai làm tiếp. Em chẳng biết làm thế nào đành phải đặt “invi”. Năm phút sau lại thấy tin nhắn mới, anh biết em vẫn chưa ngủ, lừa người lớn là không tốt đâu. Cuối cùng em đành đi ngủ, lòng tức anh ách.

 Em bé hơn anh, dáng người nhỏ nhắn, mái tóc nhuộm nâu hạt dẻ. Mỗi lần gặp, anh lại cứ ra rả điệp khúc, không chịu ăn người gầy như que củi thế này lại còn ham công tiếc việc làm sao đủ sức. Không những thế lại còn nói tóc em giờ vừa khô vừa gãy, em xem có ai tóc nhuộm mà suốt ngày dang đầu trần ngoài nắng như em không? Thấy em nhăn mặt, anh nói, nếu là người yêu của em thì ngày nào anh cũng sẽ bắt em ăn cho thật nhiều, lúc nào cũng phải nhắc em mang mũ với dù theo, kể cả em có là hay quên. Em le lưỡi, mới chỉ thân thân mà anh suốt ngày cằn nhằn thế này, làm bồ em thì chắc em thành một con bé béo múp míp, lúc nào người yêu cũng kè kè đi theo như bố trẻ mất. Anh cười khì, làm người yêu thì phải trông em 24/7 mệt bở hơi tai mất.

 Em gặp anh ở Yên café, nhỉ? Em muốn có một cuộc sống tự lập không phụ thuộc vào gia đình, không muốn trói buộc bản thân phải lệ thuộc vào người khác. Ấn tượng ban đầu của em là Yên trầm quá, không như ở hồi em làm ở Lotte lúc nào cũng tất bật. Những ngày đầu em không quen lắm, có lẽ em thích sự náo nhiệt luôn khiến mình bận luôn chân luôn tay, nhưng dần dần em bị không khí yên bình nơi này mê hoặc lúc nào không hay. Có lẽ là do con ngõ quanh co vào quán, hay những đoá hoa khô nằm yên trong lọ, cũng có thể là những bức tranh sơn dầu bàng bạc, thậm chí cả những người khách quen thường ngồi yên vị tại chỗ dành cho mình… Sự bình yên đong đầy trong những sự vật rất đỗi bình dị nếu không dừng chân lại ta sẽ không thể nhận ra.  

 2.  Anh vốn là khách quen của quán. Cứ chừng 2 giờ trưa là anh lại đến và ngồi trong góc khuất bên kệ sách. Như thường lệ, anh sẽ gọi một café đen và một sandwich mứt cam. Dần dần thành thói quen, cứ 2 giờ kém em lại nướng bánh. Anh sẽ không phải đợi lâu thứ bánh sandwich giòn tan ăn với mứt cam màu vàng rơm mà mình ưa thích. Khi đến Yên, anh thường ngồi trầm tư hàng giờ bên chiếc lap trắng, thỉnh thoảng em lại đến châm nước thêm cho anh - là thứ nước lạnh có vừa đủ mùi lá dứa thoang thoảng dễ chịu. Lúc đó, anh thường sẽ ngẩng đầu lên mỉm cười, cảm ơn cô bé.

 Ban đầu em thấy hơi phật ý, em đâu phải trẻ con. Em đã có thể đi bầu cử, có thể tự quyết định cuộc sống của mình, tại sao một người xa lạ như anh lại cứ hết lần này đến lần khác lại gọi em như thế. Anh không có ý trêu đùa, anh gọi em như thế như một thói quen vậy. Sau này anh nói với em, hồi đó gặp em thấy em nhỏ xíu, tự dưng gọi là cô bé rồi quen miệng luôn. Em có giận thì anh chịu vậy, không bỏ được đâu.

 Ừ thì em nhỏ thật đấy, nhỏ hơn anh những hơn một giáp. Đến giờ em mới biết, chứ lúc ấy thì em chỉ nghĩ anh chừng hăm mấy thôi, không ngờ đã băm rồi cơ. Nhiều lúc quán vắng, chỉ có mình em với anh trong căn phòng trống êm ả tiếng nhạc không lời, em lại để mình trôi đi như thế. Mấy cuốn Nước Mỹ Nước Mỹ hay Đẹp và Buồn trên kệ sách em đều đã đọc qua, đành thừ người ra nhìn anh làm việc. 

Dần dần nhận ra anh có những nét điển trai, sống mũi thẳng, ánh mắt trầm và ấm. Em chợt nhận ra mình thích nhìn anh ngồi suy tư, khi đó anh thường sẽ hút một hai điếu thuốc. Là loại Dunhill, cũng ít người nam hút, em thích cái vị gắt gỏng buồn buồn của nó. Không quá nhiều nicotin để nghiện, nhưng khi không thấy những vòng khói mỏng tang lãng đãng bỗng dưng em thấy trông trống, chỉ là trông trống thế thôi.

 3.  Anh làm thiết kế, anh nói mình tìm được cảm hứng tại quán này giống như một nhà văn hay viết sách trong một góc quán café quen vậy. Có nhiều thứ trong quán này khiến anh tò mò về xuất xứ của chúng mà không thể lý giải, những chiếc lọ cắm hoa khô, cây piano nằm yên nơi góc phòng, bức hoạ màu lam huyền ảo hoà sắc, và cả em – người hay nhìn trộm anh hàng giờ, cô bé ạ. Lúc ấy mặt em ửng đỏ lên và những ngón tay đan vào rồi lại rút ra vì bối rối. Em cố phân bua còn anh thì chỉ cười mà không nói gì thêm.

 Có lúc quán đông khách, em không kịp nhận ra anh đã đến hay chưa. Đi lên đi xuống, đã thấy anh ngồi ở góc sofa ấy từ bao giờ mà em vẫn chưa rót nước. Liệu có phải là anh đã quá quen mà em đã không còn nghĩ anh là khách nữa? Anh không hề phật ý, cũng chẳng hối thúc em, chỉ đơn giản là ngồi ở đấy để chờ em nhận ra, chờ em đến. Em quệt mồ hôi trên trán rồi hỏi anh, một phần như cũ phải không anh. Ừ, vẫn như cũ cô bé ạ.

 Từ những lần nhìn trộm ấy mà anh và em đã bắt chuyện với nhau. Khoảng cách giữa chúng ta dần xích lại. Những chuyện lúc ấy cũng chỉ là những mẩu chuyện con con không đầu không cuối, là tiết trời hôm nay đẹp hay dạo này thành phố kẹt xe quá. Em nhận ra cách anh trò chuyện không lãng mạn và ngọt ngào như vẻ ngoài của mình. Nhưng mấy câu chuyện vu vơ ấy làm em thấy dễ gần, em sẽ thu mình lại trước lời đường mật tán tỉnh. Có lẽ em ít nói, có lẽ em nói chuyện không hay, nhưng anh vẫn hay trò chuyện với em từ dạo đó. Anh nói rằng anh thích sự ít nói của em, thích nhìn em cười ngượng nghịu mỗi khi bối rối không biết đáp trả, anh không cần em phải nói những lời hoa mỹ sáo rỗng nếu em không thích.

 4.  Em và anh trở thành bạn của nhau từ lúc nào, em cũng không còn nhớ rõ nữa. Từ lúc ấy, thỉnh thoảng điện thoại em lại khẽ rung lên, là những tin nhắn của anh. Thường chỉ là vài lời thăm hỏi bình thường như những người bạn với nhau. Anh cho em nick yahoo và facebook, chúng khiến em nhận ra một con người khác: hài hước và gần gũi hơn con người mà em vẫn gặp ngoài đời. Có lẽ trên mạng ngoài những người tự tạo ra một vỏ bọc cho mình, lại có những người tự cởi bỏ đi lớp vỏ bọc của mình. Em thích những lời nói đùa dí dỏm của anh, thích trang facebook với những dòng ghi chú tưng tửng, những tấm hình anh vẽ ngồ ngộ. 

Em và anh nhau khá hợp nhau trên nhiều phương diện như việc em và và anh đều thích tranh Monet hay đọc Murakami. Có người nói em cố già dặn so với cái tuổi đôi mươi của mình, em chỉ cười thôi. Anh có thể hiểu, có đủ kiên nhẫn để nghe những lời tâm sự mà em không thể nói với bất kỳ ai. Em như có một người bạn đặc biệt để chia sẻ, để trò chuyện, để cười đùa. Với anh, em không phải lo ngại, phải đắn đo mình cần phải nói gì, có gây phật ý người ta không. Đối với em, bạn tốt thì chỉ cần như thế là đủ.

 Một ngày, anh hẹn em đi coi phim. Em hỏi đùa anh sao không mời bạn gái đi coi _Valentine’s day_, như thế không phải lãng mạn hơn sao. Anh gãi đầu nói không có bạn gái, rủ em gái đi cũng không được sao, buồn thật đấy. Em mỉm cười gật đầu. Hôm ấy, rạp chiếu phim rất vắng, cả rạp A của Diamond mà chỉ có 3 đôi đang coi nếu tính cả em và anh. Phim chiếu được nửa tiếng thì em đã bị hoa mắt lên hết, cuối cùng đành đầu hàng, gục đầu lên vai anh mà ngủ ngon lành. Đến khi anh lay lay vai em mãi, em mới chịu dậy. Không như người ta hỏi bạn gái phim cảm động không mà anh lại hỏi em ngủ ngon không, ngủ mà ôm anh chặt cứng làm anh chẳng thể cục cựa tê cứng cả người. Nghĩ lại đến chuyện này mà em cứ ngượng mãi.

5.  Hôm nay quán lại chỉ có mình em và anh. Em dùng mấy mẩu màu sáp hí hoáy vẽ con mèo tím ngồi dưới cơn mưa xanh. Anh chọc.

 - Mèo gì mà lại ốm nhom thế này?

 - Thì là con mimi nhà em, nó thích nhìn mưa như thế mà.

 - Tại sao mèo mà lại màu tím?

 - Ừ thì mèo đen nhưng mà còn sáp màu tím thôi.

 Anh chỉ vào bên cạnh con mèo.

 - Em vẽ thiếu rồi!

 - Thiếu gì vậy anh? Em quay sang nhìn anh

 Anh nhặt cây sáp màu cam dưới đất lên vẽ thêm một con mèo béo ú cạnh bên con mèo ốm nhom của em.

 - Ngắm mưa một mình không phải rất buồn sao, phải một đôi mới lãng mạn chứ.

 Em liền với tay lấy cây sáp màu hồng vẽ thêm vào một cái dù để che hai con mèo.

 - Thế này thì hai đứa thoải mái ngắm mưa mà không sợ ướt.

 Em và anh nhìn nhau rồi bật cười như hai đứa nhóc mới làm xong bài vẽ. Bức tranh cặp mèo ngắm mưa này là tác phẩm nghệ thuật chứ chả chơi. Nhìn sang mấy cây guitar ở góc phòng, em buột miệng hỏi.

 - Anh biết chơi guitar không?

 - Anh chỉ biết sơ sơ thôi.

 - Thế sao anh không lần nào đàn thử đi?

 - À thì biết sơ sơ, quán đông khách người ta cười mình thì sao?

 - Giờ thì có em với anh thôi, anh đàn em nghe đi. Anh thích bài nào thì đàn bài nấy.

 - Được rồi, không được chê dở nhá.

 Anh ngồi trên bục, ngón tay lướt trên dây đàn. Những nốt nhạc đầu tiên vang lên, em nhận ra ngay là bài_ Niệm khúc cuối_ mà mình vẫn thích. Và rồi anh cất tiếng hát, giọng trầm và man mác chất buồn của nhạc Ngô Thuỵ Miên.

“…Dựa vai nhau, cho nhau yên vui, ấm áp cuộc đời
 Tìm môi nhau, cho nhau rã nát, rã nát tim đau
 Vừa đôi tay, ước muốn tù đày,
 Tóc rối bạc màu vết dấu tình sầu
 Nhìn em, nhìn em giây phút, muốn nói yêu em…”

 Mãi một lúc sau, em mới nhận ra anh đã hát trọn bài. Mỗi khi nghe một người vừa hát vừa chơi nhạc cụ, em có cảm giác nửa say mê nửa ngưỡng mộ, dường như tâm hồn mình cũng cuốn vào bài hát đó vậy.

 - Anh hát hay quá.

 - Bài này anh tập để tỏ tình với một người. Mà mãi chưa dám hát cho người ấy nghe.

 Em vỗ nhẹ lên vai anh.

 - Anh phải có can đảm để tỏ tình đi chứ. Nếu không nói ra làm sao người ấy biết được. Anh hát hay thế mà. Người ấy thế nào cũng thích thôi.

 - Người ấy vừa nghe rồi. Có vẻ cũng thích như em vậy.

 Em bối rối, ngoài em với anh ở đây thì còn ai nữa. Anh run run giọng, nói… Em nhất thời ngây ra vì bất ngờ. Trái tim chợt đập loạn nhịp, mặt cũng đỏ bừng lên. Không biết phải làm sao thì anh đã nói.

 - Nếu em không đồng ý cũng không sao đâu. Anh…

 - Em đã nói là từ chối đâu.

 Khi chưa kịp nhận ra điều gì tiếp theo thì em đã thấy mình đã nằm gọn trong vòng tay anh rồi. Áp đầu vào khuôn ngực mạnh mẽ của anh, em có thể nghe rõ tiếng tim anh đập mạnh. Từng nhịp, từng nhịp một truyền vào tim em cảm giác, anh ấy yêu chân thành. Và em thì thầm vào tai anh, em cũng yêu anh. Đêm hôm ấy, điện thoại em lại rung lên khe khẽ, chỉ đơn giản một dòng chữ ấm áp “Ngủ đi cô bé”.

* Sưu tầm*

----------

